# Disque dur sur Freebox Revolution



## tib51 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à brancher mon disque dur externe sur ma freebox révolution.
Je l'ai d'abord configuré pour faire une première sauvegarde time machine, ensuite je l'ai branché à la freebox révolution.
Il apparait dans le freebox server, des éléments partagés, mais pour m'y connecter et avoir les droits d'écriture, il me demande de m'authentifier, or je ne connais pas de mot de passe ou de nom d'utilisateur pour accéder au disque dur du NAS.
Je me connecter sans soucis au disque interne de la freebox, mais impossible encore de me connecter à un disque usb....


----------



## LinoDu33 (20 Octobre 2011)

Tu ne peux pas faire de sauvegarde TimeMachine via la freeboxRevolution (pb de protocole)
Pour ton problème d'identification il suffit de sélectionner le mode invite et tu pourras te connecter à ton DD.


----------



## tib51 (20 Octobre 2011)

Même en mode invité, cela ne fonctionne pas. Le disque n'est qu'en mode lecture seule.

Je suis surpris par la non compatibilité avec Time machine, je vais continuer à chercher maisje crois que c'est bel et bien possible. Il faut juste que le disque soit en lecture écriture.
J'ai un message d'erreur à propos de CNID DB. Visiblement je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Cela se produit lorsqu'on cherche à brancher un disque hfs+.


----------



## LinoDu33 (20 Octobre 2011)

J'ai cherché avant toi est ce n'est pas possible (pour le moment). Même si tu télécharges iTimeMachine qui est censé  permettre la sauvegarde time machine sur tous les supports cela ne fonctionne pas. (disque dur externe en hfs+ branché sur la freebox server)


----------



## guigus31 (29 Octobre 2011)

et avec Carbon Copy Cloner, quelqu'un a essayé?


----------



## Kevin.S (30 Octobre 2011)

Alors, si j'ai bien compris, tu n'arrives pas, lorsque tu connectes ton DD externe sur ta freebox revolutions, à avoir accès à tes éléments?

Si c'est le cas, je pense connaitre la raison, je possède une Freebox V6, comme toi, et Imac.

j'attends ta réponse.


----------



## Letabilis (30 Octobre 2011)

Bien sûr qu'on peu faire une sauvegarde TM en wifi sur la freebox révolution 

Par contre, même si on peut être tenté de faire la première save TM en USB, elle ne sera malheureusement pas prise en charge une fois branchée à la FB. D'où ton souci ...

Solution : 
- Assures toi d'avoir la dernière version du firmaware de ta freebox serveur, on sait jamais ^^ (via un reboot si nécessaire)
- Branches le disque dur externe à ta freebox.
- Rends toi dans ta console de gestion (http://_mafreebox_._freebox_.fr/) 
- Vérifies que le partage de fichier Mac OS est bien activé sur ta freebox (Si tu t'en sert pour TM, il est quand même conseillé de désactiver l'accès invité)
- Formates ton disque dur externe, toujours depuis la console de gestion de ta freebox.

Et ça devrait être bon. Il ne te reste plus qu'à entrer dans le panneau de préférence de TM et sélectionner le disque parmi ceux proposés. 

Et prendre ton mal en patience, puisque effectivement la première save sera looooooongue


----------



## rakam47 (27 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous, je me permet de remonter ce vieux sujet plutôt que d'en créé un autre, (je ne suis pas très fort en réseaux etc  )

Je possède un mac, un freebox révolution et un disque dur externe bien chargé, je souhaite tout simplement brancher le disque dur sur le port rouge de la facade la freebox et y accéder par le réseau sur mon mac, possible ? 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2016)

@rakam47, oui...


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mai 2016)

À savoir :
Il semblerait que le formatage de ton DDE soit important.
En effet, si je me base sur ma propre expérience, un DDE en HFS+ (Mac OS étendu) relié sur ta freebox et auquel on accède via le réseau ne te permettra que la lecture de son contenu (même si le partage Mac OS est activé). Si tu veux pouvoir supprimer ou importer (voire renommer) un fichier alors il faut que ton DDE soit en FAT32 ou en exFat. Si tu comptes transférer des fichiers supérieurs à 4Go, privilégie l'exFat.


----------



## rakam47 (28 Mai 2016)

Ouais super j'ai réussi merci beaucoup !!! Au top ! Par contre ça semble un peu plus lent que de le brancher sur le mac non ? 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mai 2016)

Qu'est-ce qui est plus lent ?
Tu passes par le wifi, n'oublies pas.


----------

